# [SOLVED] Acer TravelMate 2420 Wifi



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I have an older laptop that I decided to re-purpose as a Windows 8 test laptop. Installed the 32bit version of 8 Pro and it installed without squawking. It boots fine and everything "appears" to be running as it should, but the two buttons on the front (bluetooth and wifi) aren't illuminated. They don't allow me to turn on the respective devices, therefore I can't use wireless despite having a driver installed (windows detected and installed) that appears to be working. Realizing I may not be able to get things to work via wireless or bluetooth, I'm wondering if anyone has come across this and is there any potential work around.

What I've done so far is try the various drivers for Vista, which are the "newest" drivers available from the Acer site. I can connect to the net via ethernet, and I've run windows update, but no newer drivers were installed. I did attempt to uninstall the drivers and reinstall so that perhaps being online might help, but same drivers were installed.

Again, I realize I might just be stuck this way, which is certainly not the end of the world (no pun intended) but if someone has figured it out it would be appreciated.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer TravelMate 2420 Wifi*

Alrighty...no sooner do I post then I stumble on to something. I had to install a combination of three things to get it to work, but here it is:

1. Installed Version 2.1 of Empowering Technology (for Vista OS)
2. Installed Version 1.2n of Esettings Management (for Vista OS)
3. Installed Version 1.1.1.5.1 of Launch Manager (for Vista OS)

All of those are on the acer site. Unfortunately I had to go to the european site to find them, but at least it works now. Oh well, learning experience I guess.


----------

